# [ot] ish... Formica Sheet Supplier



## planetWayne (29 Oct 2008)

Hiya all,
Nice and simple question this, anyone know a good supplier of formica (type) sheets for small projects? (possibly online?), it will be used to laminate onto mdf.

I'm after pinks blacks purples for a teenagers bedroom furniture, not vast quantities by any stretch, 8x4 sheets for example, nothing by the pallet load!

I've looked at the formica web site and they seem to have all the styles and colours but from what I can tell, they supply to the trade or distribution (ie large quantities!).

Cheers All!

Wayne.


----------



## PaulO (29 Oct 2008)

These people have been known to sell by the sheet:
http://www.idsurfaces.co.uk


----------



## PaulO (29 Oct 2008)

Eden's also sell single sheets of laminate:

http://www.edens.co.uk


----------



## OPJ (30 Oct 2008)

Where are you based, Wayne? I can recommend a company in Bristol but, they only delivery locally and even then it's £30 a time! :shock:


----------



## Sawdust (30 Oct 2008)

Where are you.

I think Arnold Laver stock it. 

I got a 10x4 sheet of it but it rolls up and will easily fit in the back of a car so delivery is probably not such an issue.

Cheers
Mike


----------



## planetWayne (30 Oct 2008)

Thanks all,
I'm in Tamworth (1/2 hour from Birmingham) - and about 2 hours away from Bristol 


I'll have a check over those sites, see if there is anything there. 


Wayne.


----------

